# Transition from pads to litter box?



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone done this? He is pretty consistent with the pads-I want to use the pads in the litterbox. Last night I bought two boxes-and replaced two of his four pads with them. (we still have pads everywhere just in case)...I put the boxes where the pads had been and put the pads inside. He was not amused. He wet beside it, and tried to sleep in the litter box. Maybe it is not big enough....?It is not a "have to" that I do this, but I thought it would be better for containment issues. He is not a great aim, and often misses the pad with #2 and leaks over with #1 b/c he will not stand in the middle. Now I am fearing that I will mess up ourwonderful potty progress. Any suggestions?


----------

